# Congratualtions! Bow Bills Pass (NJ)



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey now! ::Applause:: Great job!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Good Job....but will that idiot Gov. Corzine sign them ??......:noidea:


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

No, if he signs it his buddies in the Anti's will get mad. If he vetos it he will get the hunters angry.

If he does noting for the 45 days after the bill is passed, then it goes into law automatically.

We await with baited breath as he did cave to the anti's in the past and now we have a bear hunting ban where they wasn't one prio to him taking over.


----------

